# Building a deck over concrete and grass



## cheesefood (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a standard 10 x 10 concrete slab patio.  It's settled, the concrete step has majorly sloped, and the wooden steps leading to the sun porch are about to fall apart.  I want to cover it over with a nice deck that expands the total porch area of my back yard, wraps around my sun porch, and covers a "dead" area in my back yard.

I live outside Chicago, so winter is a factor.

So, I know the basics about making holes that go below the frostline.  

What's the best way to support the area over the concrete?  Removing the concrete would add considerably to the cost.  I'm wary of anchoring into the concrete and into the lawn because I don't want it to settle awkwardly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gatorfan (Oct 4, 2011)

cheesefood said:


> What's the best way to support the area over the concrete?  Removing the concrete would add considerably to the cost.  I'm wary of anchoring into the concrete and into the lawn because I don't want it to settle awkwardly.



Assuming you're planning to rent a power auger (which I assume would almost be a requirement due to the required depth of your pier footers in the Chicago climate), you may as well also rent a jackhammer for a 1/2 day.  You don't have to remove all of the concrete, just where you need to put your piers.  Since the remainder will be covered with the deck, it doesn't matter if it doesn't look that great.  Plus it's a good excuse to rent a jackhammer. 

Matt


----------



## cheesefood (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a hard argument to break...getting to rent a jackhammer.


----------



## BridgeMan (Oct 5, 2011)

A 90-pounder will make a man out of you in a hurry.  I'd suggest you make a few sawcuts in the concrete to concentrate the removal areas--no sense in breaking out more concrete than you have to.  Also, you might want to consider using piers adjacent to the house instead of attaching a ledger board.  In effect, making the deck a free-standing unit from the house, with a small gap (< 1") between the house wall and deck rim board.  I've seen more than a few rotten (or improperly-installed) ledger boards on homes/decks I've inspected over the years.


----------

